# coconut oil free soap?



## SherrieC (Oct 26, 2007)

Anybody have a clue what I can sub for Coconut oil? I have folks allergic to coconut oil, who want me to make coconut free, and I'm thinking palm oil may also trigger the allergies? I have considered tallow for hardness with castor for bubbles? I don't like castille. Is there a good oil site with the properties of oils in soaping?


----------



## hsmomof4 (Oct 31, 2008)

Palm kernel oil has similar qualities in soap. Castor will make bubbles, but I find that too much makes for a sticky, soft soap. You could try babassu oil, but it's kind of pricey. Here's a link: http://thesoapdish.com/oil-properties-chart.htm (btw, google is your friend...I typed in soaping oils properties and got a whole bunch of stuff.)


----------



## tmfinley (Feb 21, 2008)

I don't use any cocunut oil in my main soap recipe because of family allergies. I use Palm kernel oil. soapcalc.com has some good oil profiles and is easy to play with different recipes.


----------



## jdranch (Jan 31, 2010)

PKO and a small % of castor <10%


----------



## Faye Farms (Sep 14, 2009)

That's what my research has shown too. PKO seems like the best bet. I've had enough people say that they have Coconut oil sensitivities that I think I may make a soap without it.


----------



## carlidoe (Jul 30, 2010)

Faye Farms said:


> That's what my research has shown too. PKO seems like the best bet. I've had enough people say that they have Coconut oil sensitivities that I think I may make a soap without it.


In my short time soaping I have run into this as well. Hmmm.


----------



## SherrieC (Oct 26, 2007)

And the palm doesn't seem to bother your customers?


----------



## jdranch (Jan 31, 2010)

PKO, nope.  Palm, nope either for me... but for some people there is an environmental concern (which is why a lot of soapers use sustainable organic palm)


----------



## Anita Martin (Dec 26, 2007)

My cousin used to have goats and made soap several years ago and the only oil they used was tallow. She sold bunches of it at farmers markets and in stores. I've never tried it but imagine it would be a super-hard bar.


----------



## hsmomof4 (Oct 31, 2008)

Yes, it would be very hard and last a long time. The bubbles would not be all that much, though.


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 18, 2008)

I do a variation on Castile--well, the bubbly Castile. Olive oil, castor and add some shea and cocoa butter to make it harder.


----------



## Anita Martin (Dec 26, 2007)

I love castile soaps. So gentle in winter and I find their lather "lotiony" not "slimey"


----------



## birchridge (Jul 13, 2009)

I have used Babassu oil in place of coconut in one of my shea butter recipes with good success


----------



## NubianSoaps.com (Oct 26, 2007)

What kind of cost per bar does it add Christy? Vicki


----------



## SherrieC (Oct 26, 2007)

Babassu today at soapers choice 3.92 a lb
Palm oil, refined, bleached, deodorized 1.10 a lb 55 for a pail.


----------



## SherrieC (Oct 26, 2007)

Palm Kernal Oil 1.55 a lb
Flakes is higher


----------



## birchridge (Jul 13, 2009)

Viki, I paid $0.10 more an oz for Babassu oil than what I paid for Coconut Oil. My cost on ea bar increased $0.10. By subing the Babs for the coconut using the same amounts I increased the hardness and the bubbly properties by 2 points using soapcalc. The conditioning stayed the same.


----------



## NubianSoaps.com (Oct 26, 2007)

Did you also get it at Columbus Foods? Ironically a store just asked me about this oil. Vicki


----------



## birchridge (Jul 13, 2009)

Yes, I purchased the Babassu from Columbus Foods, Soapers Choice.


----------

